# How to store AF sets if you're missing the big box



## longle (Mar 7, 2015)

The box is 10"W x 8"H x 20"L and can be ordered on-line from Staples, with free delivery to your local store, at $22.49 for a pack of 20. The one original set box I have measures 10"W x 7"H x 20"L so they're pretty close. Now I can keep my sets organized. 

The labels I made myself. I created them using Photoshop. Printed on regular printer paper with the image set to 9 inches, and glued to the box using 3M Super 77 Multipurpose (spray) Adhesive. It doesn't soak through the paper and allows time to get them straight. Same adhesive I use to fasten grille cloth in antigue console radios.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

It looks good. The labels used to be available from parts suppliers, of course they do not have the set number printed on them like yours does.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Now THAT is some great info!!! Thanks for sharing....:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## longle (Mar 7, 2015)

If anyone's interested I can post a blank label. You'll have to add the set numbers yourselves.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm going to file this thread for shore,lol...Again, thanks for posting...


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

longle,
Hey, thanks for sharing this, great job creation the labels and finding the boxes.
Aflyer


----------



## longle (Mar 7, 2015)

Here's a link to the boxes at Staples. Be sure to select shipping to your local store to save the shipping costs.

http://www.staples.com/20-x10-x8-Partners-Brand-Long-Corrugated-Boxes-20-Bundle-20108-/product_426344


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

That looks really good.

Have you thought of using paper tape instead of the modern plastic?


----------



## longle (Mar 7, 2015)

Yeah but that would have added cost and I'm not trying to repro the boxes just create suitable storage to keep sets together. Can't repro all the A.C.Gilbert printing on the sides and top of the originals anyway.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Def interested in getting a copy of that blank label if you don't mind posting it - thanks


----------



## longle (Mar 7, 2015)

If you're going to use it to create multiple labels for different sets I would recommend saving it as a TIF file. The font I used is Times New Roman - 12pt. When printing it out to fit the boxes I posted above I set it to print at 9 inches wide for a 10 inch box.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Great, thanks. How do you apply the set number? Do you have a stamp set?


----------



## longle (Mar 7, 2015)

I use Photoshop but most graphics programs should be able to do it.


----------

